# new to waterfoul



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

hi guys I'm new to ducks and geese but have hunted all my life and would like to go duck or goose hunting and have a few questions when does the season start and I live in eastern ohio around rayland are you aloud to hunt on the ohio river or does anyone have a good site where I could find this stuff out thanks big_fish


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

O.D.N.R. website has it all.rules ,regs maps dates you name it.go to ohiowaterfowler.com for more info. A.K.A> sbe023


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

www.waterfowler.com
is nation wide site with state by state listings.
Season dates are not set yet. They will set them in Sept.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

thanks guys I'll see what I can find out


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Refuge.net has a Ohio flyway section, plenty of guys to take you out. I'm "Big Chessie hunter" on there.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try aquilla lake for geese .public hunting lake electric motor only .we have shot a few there early season.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Big fish,,,,, if youre an Ohio resident you need to wait until West Virginia season comes in. Trust ME WV owns the river, I see it happen often DNR nailing hunters for hunting out of season. WV and Ohio have reciprocal agreements read them carefully!!!!!!!!
Those can be found on the WV website www.wvdnr.org

please read them I hate to see people loose the equipment!!!!!
Thanks John Bailey


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up John.
I did not think about the river and surrounding states it effects.


----------

